# Another one down ME.



## subaqua (28 Apr 2016)

Yup asshat of a driver decided that he should be in the space I was and I shouldn't be overtaking another cyclist . 

Wing mirror hit me as he turned left into me as a proper punishment pass and down I went. 
Burdett Road , ironically to ride on the death trap that is Mile End road. ! 

I stayed down as leg was in agony . So a nice ride in ambulance to Royal London. 

MTB got took back to work by some work colleagues . 

Torn thigh muscles, shoulder ligament damage , and a bashed wrist.

No driving, no diving, no cycling and as little walking as possible for a few days . Screwed my weekend up . 


I will be busy on phone to CTC solicitor tomorrow. Yes I have pics of me lying in the road. And a battered bike.


----------



## Tim Hall (28 Apr 2016)

subaqua said:


> Yup asshat of a driver decided that he should be in the space I was and I shouldn't be overtaking another cyclist .
> 
> Wing mirror hit me as he turned left into me as a proper punishment pass and down I went.
> Burdett Road , ironically to ride on the death trap that is Mile End road. !
> ...


Boo. Unlike. GWS.


----------



## Origamist (28 Apr 2016)

Bad luck subaqua, hope you're on the mend soon. Did the driver stop?

Take it easy for the next few days; painkillers will be your friend...


----------



## screenman (28 Apr 2016)

That does not sound comfortable, hope you soon mend.


----------



## Mrs M (28 Apr 2016)

Ouch.
GWS.
Hope you get some justice.


----------



## summerdays (28 Apr 2016)

Oh dear... Do you have his details? I hope you aren't in too much pain.


----------



## Haitch (28 Apr 2016)

Oof! 
GWS.


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2016)

Take it easy over the next few days. You'll know what to do.


----------



## jefmcg (28 Apr 2016)

GWS


----------



## subaqua (28 Apr 2016)

The first on scene was a nice lady who asked for police and ambulance . Police attended and I have his details. He did ask me if I was ok , I responded with. " why did you drive into me " every time he asked as I was lying on the floor. well within earshot of the lovely PC who sat and Talked Lots Constantly as us first responders are taught to. 


I also told him Allah wasn't going to be very happy with him.


----------



## theclaud (28 Apr 2016)

Ouch. Sorry to hear this. Mend soon.


----------



## raleighnut (28 Apr 2016)




----------



## shouldbeinbed (28 Apr 2016)

Nasty, heal fast.


----------



## RoubaixCube (28 Apr 2016)

terrible news, get well soon


----------



## hopless500 (28 Apr 2016)

GWS.


----------



## dan_bo (28 Apr 2016)

Chuff. 

Go rest. GWS.


----------



## cosmicbike (29 Apr 2016)

Sorry to hear, GWS..


----------



## oldfatfool (29 Apr 2016)

Bummer gws


----------



## cyberknight (29 Apr 2016)

Is the bike ok though ?
















GWS and i hope they bother to charge the driver.


----------



## Trickedem (29 Apr 2016)

Gws


----------



## srw (29 Apr 2016)

Boo. Hope you recover quickly.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (29 Apr 2016)

Get well soon young man.


----------



## Nibor (29 Apr 2016)

GWS


----------



## fossyant (29 Apr 2016)

Ouch.

At least the numpty stopped. Another idiot that bumps up the insurance premiums.


----------



## Arjimlad (29 Apr 2016)

Nasty - hope you are better soon and that the driver gets his comeuppance.


----------



## subaqua (29 Apr 2016)

cyberknight said:


> Is the bike ok though ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From pics on the floor it will need new lights at least. Not been to look at it at work where it is being kept. Wife has banned me from going out. 

Which I will ignore . Because it's Guiness and pie later . 

I was lying in hospital wondering if I could put all the stuff stripped off my commuter onto the road bike to use that until new commuter arrives. And if I could do it today . ( answer is no chance today as shoulder is fecking agony) 

Am annoyed it was my MTB and hope that doesn't need to be replaced as well. Will be going to LBS for a thorough frame check , but it wasn't run over as far as I can remember. 


Wasn't happy with the police radio chatter about helmets and lack of one though.


----------



## ManiaMuse (29 Apr 2016)

subaqua said:


> From pics on the floor it will need new lights at least. Not been to look at it at work where it is being kept. Wife has banned me from going out.
> 
> Which I will ignore . Because it's Guiness and pie later .
> 
> ...


Definitely was your fault 100% that he drove into you and that you tore your thigh muscle because you weren't wearing a helmet.....

Do you remember if you put your hand down while crashing?


----------



## martinclive (29 Apr 2016)

GWS - hope you can find something else good to do with the weekend and get back out there soon


----------



## si_c (29 Apr 2016)

Hope you're feeling better soon and your bike is ok.


----------



## subaqua (29 Apr 2016)

ManiaMuse said:


> Definitely was your fault 100% that he drove into you and that you tore your thigh muscle because you weren't wearing a helmet.....
> 
> Do you remember if you put your hand down while crashing?


Yes and wrist is funking painful. Not broke though . 

Bike has been lied at by another cyclist ( one of those crazy MTBers) in work who is also a good engineer. Buckled front wheel. Twisted bars, bell is bolloxed, lights are cooked/ missing . Rest of bike fine . Will be checked at LBS as tw@t in cars insurance will be paying. 

A nice hot bath highlighted the other hurty areas and some scrapes not noticed last night. I feel sorry for the assessor who has to look at pics of my body !


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2016)

subaqua said:


> Which I will ignore . Because it's Guiness and pie later .
> 
> Am annoyed it was my MTB and hope that doesn't need to be replaced as well. Will be going to LBS for a thorough frame check , but it wasn't run over as far as I can remember.
> 
> Wasn't happy with the police radio chatter about helmets and lack of one though.


Get in touch with the local police HQ and find out who you'd send a written request to.
All radio traffic is recorded and held for seven days, in the event of an incident. Normally for their purposes though.


----------



## The Jogger (29 Apr 2016)

OMG just seen this, I hope you're on the mend. I know that stretch well, lots of erratic driving goes on there.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (29 Apr 2016)

Sorry to read this @subaqua, hope you're out and about soon.
If drivers weren't so impatient the roads would be safer for us all.


----------



## Lonestar (29 Apr 2016)

There are some real twats down there Subaqua,hope you are ok.I turn off now just after Mile End (Harford At) so I can avoid the comedians at Aldgate but unfortunately I still have to contend with the Commercial Road.

Hope you get well soon.


----------



## rugby bloke (3 May 2016)

GWS, hope you are back up on 2 wheels soon.


----------



## Scoosh (3 May 2016)

Bit late to the 'party' but "OUCH" and "B****R" ! 

Take it easy, rest as more than required and GWS ! very gentle  ...


----------



## subaqua (4 May 2016)

Slater and Gordon pack through the door this morning . 

Going to enjoy filling that in ! may have been typed with a small amount of sarcasm.


----------



## ianrauk (4 May 2016)

subaqua said:


> Slater and Gordon pack through the door this morning .
> 
> Going to enjoy filling that in ! may have been typed with a small amount of sarcasm.




2 year countdown to a payout starts from now...


----------



## subaqua (4 May 2016)

That short a time !


----------



## ianrauk (4 May 2016)

subaqua said:


> That short a time !




Though to be fair... my payout too so long due to the Police trying their hardest not to play ball and admit to their mistakes.
Not sure how long @fossyant 's payout took.


----------



## fossyant (4 May 2016)

Almost 4 years. Ongoing injury, then surgery at the year 2 point. 

My current one has been running 5 months, another 19 months to go.


----------



## subaqua (16 Jul 2016)

letter from the met today. CPS not proceeding with a prosecution. . scumbag lawyers


----------



## summerdays (16 Jul 2016)

subaqua said:


> letter from the met today. CPS not proceeding with a prosecution. . scumbag lawyers


 But you are still getting compensation? If so you will have to console yourself with the thought that hopefully their premiums will be going up!


----------



## subaqua (16 Jul 2016)

summerdays said:


> But you are still getting compensation? If so you will have to console yourself with the thought that hopefully their premiums will be going up!



hopefully yes. but having the CPS not press charges is not going to make it any easier in getting the compensation. 

had 1st medical on Tuesday , Doc reckons that A&E should have carried out better treatment. I have a damaged rotator Cuff and might need surgery to regain full movement.


----------



## coffeejo (16 Jul 2016)

subaqua said:


> hopefully yes. but having the CPS not press charges is not going to make it any easier in getting the compensation.
> 
> had 1st medical on Tuesday , Doc reckons that A&E should have carried out better treatment. I have a damaged rotator Cuff and might need surgery to regain full movement.


Sounds nasty. Hope you make a full and swift recovery.


----------



## srw (17 Jul 2016)

subaqua said:


> That short a time !


It depends who and how co-operative and organised the drivers' insurers are, how obviously the driver was at fault, and how complicated your injuries are. Mrs W received a payout within a few weeks. Which she will observe that I then spent on a new bike.


----------



## subaqua (17 Jul 2016)

srw said:


> It depends who and how co-operative and organised the drivers' insurers are, how obviously the driver was at fault, and how complicated your injuries are. Mrs W received a payout within a few weeks. Which she will observe that I then spent on a new bike.



Well played .


----------



## srw (17 Jul 2016)

subaqua said:


> Well played .


https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/n-1-for-a-significant-birthday-advice-please.197622/post-4369513

It's taken a few years, but she's now got her own.


----------



## Karlt (17 Jul 2016)

When I worked in motor insurance a conviction of one party was useful but by no means was it even the norm for liability to be established.


----------



## subaqua (4 Nov 2016)

and my solicitor has advised me not to proceed with a claim as the police have indicated to the others insurers it was my fault via the police report. 

so there you have it,. sound your horn , hit a cyclist knock him off and plod are on your side.


----------



## subaqua (4 Nov 2016)

well when the 1st plod on scene asks why i wasn't wearing a helmet you know its a hiding to nothing !

had i not bought a new bike in June i would be tempted to tip it bollix and go back to tube/car such is my annoyance that there is no protection for cyclists in London off the segregated shoot.


----------



## hatler (4 Nov 2016)

WTF ??

What evidence can they possibly have that it was your fault ?


----------



## subaqua (4 Nov 2016)

hatler said:


> WTF ??
> 
> What evidence can they possibly have that it was your fault ?



1 witness who said almost exactly the same words as the car driver on statement. so no collusion there at all.
and 1 witness who said didn't see it all but it is always the cyclists fault !


----------



## hatler (4 Nov 2016)

Strewth. This is where the change in liability thing would be useful. If the twat's car touched you then he was by definition too close. Very sorry that this has turned out this way.


----------



## subaqua (4 Nov 2016)

Apparently I rode into him. With my handlebars. Because that always turns out well. ......


----------



## theclaud (5 Nov 2016)

FFS.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Nov 2016)

That's crap news.

It doesn't surprise me to be honest. The Police tried their very best to stop me pursuing with a claim against them when a cop knocked me off. Luckily I had an excellent independent witness and a most excellent solicitor from S&G. If I didn't have their help then I can almost certainly say that I wouldn't of had a chance. The cops tried every trick in the book not to admit liability and try to put the blame on me


----------



## david k (5 Nov 2016)

Crazy just crazy, if you had video do you think it would be the same result?


----------



## subaqua (5 Nov 2016)

Slater and Gordon were solicitors ! 

I wasn't best pleased with the language on the letter from them . 

" Maker of your own misfortune "

Cockwomble shyster who will still get paid. CTC renewal next year won't happen . Will probably look at one of the other organisations. But not LCC.


----------



## e-rider (5 Nov 2016)

the legal system is bollox as I found out (not cycling related though) and appears to be largely a game of power with a side arm of parting people from very large sums of money for doing very little. Just focus on getting healthy and move on with your life and stop wasting time thinking about these cockwomble shysters


----------



## benborp (5 Nov 2016)

I can't recommend BC. After being clotheslined by the gatekeeper at Dulwich toll booth BC solicitors insisted that I should have been in the cycle lane on the approach to the booth and as I wasn't the gatekeeper was entitled to do what he did. Pointing out that the useable width of the cycle lane was less than two inches got me nowhere.


----------



## theclaud (5 Nov 2016)

benborp said:


> I can't recommend BC. *After being clotheslined by the gatekeeper at Dulwich toll booth *BC solicitors insisted that I should have been in the cycle lane on the approach to the booth and as I wasn't the gatekeeper was entitled to do what he did. Pointing out that the useable width of the cycle lane was less than two inches got me nowhere.



Christ.


----------



## mjr (5 Nov 2016)

david k said:


> Crazy just crazy, if you had video do you think it would be the same result?


I hope it would (I use cameras since a refusal to prosecute years ago, but they're temperamental things and sometimes record nothing useful) but I fear they'd just find a loophole like claim the camera's uncalibrated or some other excuse.


----------



## toontra (5 Nov 2016)

After being knocked off last Feb, I was so dissatisfied with the total and utter lack of response from the Met (despite providing them with a witness) I must have lodged a complaint. I say that because it was so long ago I'd forgotten, and was therefore surprised to get a letter last week (i.e. 21 months later) thanking me for my complaint and saying to would be passed on to the relevant department. 

Utterly useless incompetent idiots. If I hadn't been nearly killed it would almost be laughable. There was enough evidence to get an insurance payout but obviously not enough for the Met to lift a finger.


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2016)

subaqua said:


> Slater and Gordon were solicitors !
> 
> I wasn't best pleased with the language on the letter from them .
> 
> ...


Any idea given recent changes, what would happen upon renewal, if you did?


----------



## subaqua (6 Nov 2016)

classic33 said:


> Any idea given recent changes, what would happen upon renewal, if you did?


I assume you mean if I had been successful would I renew with CTC . Probably yes. I wasn't happy with the name change or move away from its "core" and the sacking of Chris Juden was abohorrent


----------



## vickster (6 Nov 2016)

You don't need to go with an organisation if simply looking for the legal cover. Wiggle et al offer, even my LBS
http://www.pearsoncycles.co.uk/accident-advice/

Leigh Day (BC) are ok but the process of getting expert Medicals with the right experts is painfully slow! Be three years for me in Feb, not seen a penny yet. Gives me plenty of time to plan what to spend/waste the eventual pay out on!!


----------



## subaqua (6 Nov 2016)

All I wanted was my torn jacket, buckled wheel and broken light replaced . Wasn't about the compo. 

I look forward to the feedback questionnaire I am bound to get !


----------



## vickster (6 Nov 2016)

subaqua said:


> All I wanted was my torn jacket, buckled wheel and broken light replaced . Wasn't about the compo.
> 
> I look forward to the feedback questionnaire I am bound to get !


Might explain why SG didn't put themselves out, no big payday  I assumed you were also seeking redress for your injuries


----------



## toontra (6 Nov 2016)

subaqua said:


> All I wanted was my torn jacket, buckled wheel and broken light replaced . Wasn't about the compo.
> 
> I look forward to the feedback questionnaire I am bound to get !



That may be the problem. That's all I wanted as well, repair of bike and clothing, but soon found out that SG would only be interested if there was personal injury involved, so I took pics of my bruising & had to go for a check-up with one of their medics. Don't have to have broken bones to get injury payments.


----------



## subaqua (6 Nov 2016)

vickster said:


> Might explain why SG didn't put themselves out, no big payday  I assumed you were also seeking redress for your injuries


They were claiming for PI , but I wasn't bothered about that. What I got was going to RNLI anyway as it means others might be helped from a nobbers idiocy .


----------



## HLaB (6 Nov 2016)

subaqua said:


> 1 witness who said almost exactly the same words as the car driver on statement. so no collusion there at all.
> and 1 witness who said didn't see it all but it is always the cyclists fault !


Bummer, the faster they implement presumed liability the better IMO.

I wouldn't be surprised if they delved a wee bit further the 1 witness is anti cyclist


----------

